# Senior dog food



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

A quick question for you guys, if you don't mind.

Do you guys generally put your dogs onto a 'senior food' once they reach, say 7/8 years? Or is it ok to continue with an adult dog food?

I have Io who is 4 but also my Westie who is 12, and I've been wondering for a while whether he should be eating a specific food for seniors?

I use a brand called Lily's Kitchen - I don't think you can get it in the USA. Natural and Organic Dog Food and Cat Food | Lily's Kitchen 
I feed kibble for breakfast and canned for their evening meal - and give salmon oil, a joint care supplement and a herbal conditioning mix daily.

They do a puppy formula and adult formulas but they don't have a senior recipe - I was wondering whether I should start looking for a new brand that does senior food? I would be kinda gutted to stop using Lily's Kitchen as it suits them really well but want Alfie to have the food he needs.

Also - if I did need to change my older dog onto senior food, would this be ok for Io who is 4? I would prefer them both to be on the same diet if possible.

Thank you for your time x


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

From my personal perspective, and only an opinion, Snuggles who will be 15 in July and Chrissy who is Six years old, both eat the same dog food which is Fromm Whitefish and Potato and is not a special formula for Sr. Dogs. Both of them are doing very well on it and I personally don't see changing the food for Snuggles. I am sure that there will be other thoughts, suggestions, and opinions regarding your question.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Senior food is just lower in calories, protein, and fat. Unless your pet is overweight or has a health issue, no need to change.


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you. Alfie isn't overweight and is healthy, so seems like he'll be ok to stay on his current food, thanks.


----------

